# Bildschirm schwarz - Dark Souls PTD



## RunningFlip (4. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem und zwar kann ich Dark Souls nicht mehr spielen da es beim starten nur als schwarzer Bildschirm mit weißen Mauszeiger angezeigt wird, in Windows Live kann ich mich trotzdem per POS1 einloggen.
Das Problem ist aufgetaucht nachdem ich die falsche Auflösung gewählt habe und in Eile direkt Enter zur bestätigung gedrückt habe.
Das Ende vom Lied ist nun das ich nicht mehr in die Einstellungen komme weil ich nichts sehen oder anklicken kann um meinen Fehler rückgänig zu machen.
Mit Neuinstallationen habe ich es schon mehrfach mit und ohne DSfix probiert, auch Windows Live habe ich vorsichtshalber neu installiet doch ändert sich nicht.
Ich habe zusätzlich eine funktionierende Version des Spiels (vom PC, Problem ist auf dem Laptop) auf eine externe Festplatte kopiert und versucht es darüber zu starten, jedoch ohne Erfolg, Dark Souls holt sich von irgendwo her alte Einstellung und startet das Spiel automatisch in der falschen Auflösung und gibt den Bildschirm schwarz wieder.

Kann mir irgendwer helfen? Ich wäre extrem dankbar für jegliche Hilfe!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
RunningFlip


----------



## Freakzeichen (4. September 2012)

Aloha

Benutzt du den Dark Souls Auflösungs fix? wenn nicht könntest du ihn ausprobieren.
In der Datei "DSfix.ini" kannst du die Auflösung deines Monitors einstellen.

Hier gibts den FixDark Souls internal rendering resolution fix (DSfix) - NeoGAF

Die Version 0.5 ist momentan die stabilste und wird auch von mir verwendet.

Ich hoffe es hilft.

*edit*
Um ihn zu verwenden einfach die 4 Dateien aus der Zip Datei in den Ordner entpacken wo sich die "DARKSOULS.exe" befindet.


Freakzeichen


----------



## RunningFlip (4. September 2012)

Hey Freakzeichen und danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich benutze natürlich den Fix aber die neuste Version glaube 8.0 wenn ich mich nciht täusche.
Habe es mit deinem Lösungsvorschlag probiert, jedoch leider ohne Erfolg.
Kann ich nicht irgendwie außerhalb des Games die Aulösung ändern?

PS: Hast du was gegen die "hakige" Maussteuerung unternommen?


----------



## Hawkins (4. September 2012)

Scheinbar wurden wohl deine alten Einstellungen der Auflösung noch gespeichert, entweder in der Windows Registry oder direkt in den Configfiles.

Versuch folgendes:

Geh nach C:\Users\DEINNAME\AppData\Local\NBGI\DarkSouls und Rename oder verschiebe die Datei DarkSouls.ini
Dann starte das Game neu. Alternativ kannst du die ini Datei natürlich auch manuell Editieren.

Das sollte dein Problem hoffentlich lösen. Vorher eventuell noch den DSFix Patch erstmal löschen.

PS: Games for Windows Live ist momentan gerade down, das sollte allerdings nichts mit deinem problem zu tun haben. Man kann nur momentan nicht DS online spielen.


----------



## RunningFlip (4. September 2012)

Vielen Dank!!!!
Es funktioniert endlich wieder


----------



## RunningFlip (4. September 2012)

Eine Frage hätte ich jedoch dann doch nochmal.
Wie kann ich denn den Fix zurücksetzten ohne das Spiel neu installieren zu müssen? Eine Datei ersetze ich ja.


----------



## Kugelbutz (5. Februar 2013)

RunningFlip schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe ein Problem und zwar kann ich Dark Souls nicht mehr spielen da es beim starten nur als schwarzer Bildschirm mit weißen Mauszeiger angezeigt wird, in Windows Live kann ich mich trotzdem per POS1 einloggen.
> Das Problem ist aufgetaucht nachdem ich die falsche Auflösung gewählt habe und in Eile direkt Enter zur bestätigung gedrückt habe.
> ...


 
N'Abend zusammen.

Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem, PLUS, ich besitze (so komisch es auch sein mag) keine DarkSouls.ini -.-'
Ich habe auch das DSfix und habe da versucht an der Auflösung zu hantieren um vielleicht mit Glück irgendwie dass Spiel zum Laufen zu bringen.. vergebens.
Ich habe auch andere Sachen probiert (sprich: Neuinstallation und andere Lösungsvorschläge im web) aber bisher auch eher alles von wenig Erfolg gekrönnt worden.

Kann mir jemand bitte aushelfen?

MfG!


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2013)

Wegen der ini-Datei: vlt musst Du erst in den ordneroptionen von Windows einstellen "geschützte (system)Dateien ausblenden" das Häkchen ENTFERNEN und wiederum bei "versteckte Dateien anzeigen" ein Häkchen machen.


----------



## Kugelbutz (6. Februar 2013)

Stimmt! Doch von der .ini Datei fehlt immernoch jede Spur


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2013)

Hattest Du denn überhaupt das Spiel mal starten können, dort was umstellen und dann wieder verlassen können? So ne ini entsteht halt oft erst, wenn man 1x erfolgreich was umgestellt hat.


----------



## Kugelbutz (6. Februar 2013)

Ja hab ich. Eventuel ging die .ini nach der Neuinstallation flöten und das SPiel behielt aber die veränderte Einstellungen einfach.

EDIT: Ist es möglich, dass mir einer seine .ini Datei schickt und wenn ich sie reinkopiere ins Verzeichnis, dass er sie dann übernimmt? Wäre ja eine Lösung, so ich die Darstellung überhaupt ohne flackern übernehmen kann^^

EDIT²: Problem gelöst! (Vorerst^^)


----------



## Petersch16 (15. Oktober 2015)

ist schon ewig her ich weiß, aber wie hast du das Problem gelöst, hab nämlich genau das selbe?? (


----------

